# Oil drain plug too tight? Wrong threads?



## ohenry (Aug 25, 2008)

2008 Passat, 2.0T CCBA. Last oil change at the dealer. I did my research and learned that the dealers are now advocating a new drain plug, not just a new washer, at each oil change. So I bought a box of 5 from Rockauto:

DORMAN Part # 090171 Pilot Point w/Floating Washer; Thread Size; M14-1.50; Under-Head Length: 22mm; Head Size: 19mm; Head Style: Hex
M14-1.50 Thd

The cost is $0.67 each when you buy 5, the shipping is more than the part (smile). The problem is, when I go to remove the old bolt, it is tight all the way out. This is a fairly long bolt, threaded all the way, and it did not get loose (finger unscrewing loose) until the very end of the thread. I crawled underneath the car with a 19 mm box end wrench, and wound up getting back out for a ratchet and socket. I was afraid the bolt had been cross threaded, but when I tried my new drain plug, it worked exactly as expected. I was able to run in the new plug / bolt all the way with just my fingers. And it did tighten okay with a wrench at the very end. 

So I removed the new plug / bolt, and re-inserted the old one. Still tight. Can't go in more than about 1/2 turn (180 degrees) before you need a wrench.

There seems to be no damage, so I'm good. But I was just wondering if anyone else had encountered this. Did the dealer use the wrong bolt? Or is it supposed to be tight all the way? Doesn't seem right to me, but I thought I would ask here.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

what was the reason for a new plug every time?


----------



## ohenry (Aug 25, 2008)

DasCC said:


> what was the reason for a new plug every time?


Hell if I know. I found that information here in the forums. You would probably need to ask VoA (Volkswagen of America).


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

DasCC said:


> what was the reason for a new plug every time?


VW decided that the Crush washer should be smaller then the treads of the drain plug... so you cannot replace crush washers! :banghead:

Means you have to buy the Drain plug and washer as a whole unit.

Or just buy a Fumoto Oil Drain valve


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Gigitt said:


> VW decided that the Crush washer should be smaller then the treads of the drain plug... so you cannot replace crush washers! :banghead:
> 
> Means you have to buy the Drain plug and washer as a whole unit.
> 
> *Or just buy a Fumoto Oil Drain valve*


I've been looking for something like that. works good for you?


----------



## Gigitt (May 26, 2004)

DasCC said:


> I've been looking for something like that. works good for you?


Yep
you might need to get the extension as well if the sump plug is recessed - you cannot install Fumoto valve without it if it is recessed.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

I have the CCTA and I've encountered the same issue as you. I had the dealer service the car some time ago and when I changed my oil myself the plug was unusually tight, just as you describe. It didn't appear to be cross threaded despite this. I reused it and it went in just as tight.


----------



## phdgti (Jul 12, 2010)

It usually is tight I work at vw


----------

